# Handmade Slingshot



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a few pieces of cocobolo and thought about what to do with them. I have alot of it cut for knife scales but had some bigger pieces. Well I made me a slingshot and ordered sone custom bands from a fellow who goes by the name Flatband. It is a really good shooter especially with the 3/8" bearings I used to test it out with. Them crows best watch out.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice!!!

Darlene


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool - brings back memories but you got fancy. I used a fork from a tree limb and inner tubes (not to mention rocks - steel balls were out of the question). Shot the dickens out of those things.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Cool - brings back memories but you got fancy. I used a fork from a tree limb and inner tubes (not to mention rocks - steel balls were out of the question). Shot the dickens out of those things.


Thats how I used to do it too. That was a long time agosad2sm. I also used to make rubber band guns with cloth pins. Ahhh the good ole days.......


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I made a few growing up, my Dad must have learned the same trick as Viking, I used strips of innertubes also but none were as nice as this one! Great work mate!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I want one. I don't know why. I do know I will get into trouble with it.

That looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' work, Pancho.. We wore them things out about a century ago when I wuz a pup...(they did go under a different name back then, though ):tongue:


Edit.. thought just come to me.. Whatever happened to 'innertubes; ???


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

panch0 said:


> Thats how I used to do it too. That was a long time agosad2sm. I also used to make rubber band guns with cloth pins. Ahhh the good ole days.......


Did you ever make match guns out of clothes pins? We used to shoot flaming matches at each other with them - how did we ever survive those days?


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Did you ever make match guns out of clothes pins? We used to shoot flaming matches at each other with them - how did we ever survive those days?


Sure did, we had some wars back in the day. When we ran out of ammo we started grabbing spear grass and chuncking it by the hand fulls at each other. I wonder how we grew up with both our eyes intact.



> Good lookin' work, Pancho.. We wore them things out about a century ago when I wuz a pup...(they did go under a different name back then, though ):tongue:


We had different names for them too. 

Thanks guys!


----------

